# St Andrews Jubilee Oct



## patricks148 (Sep 5, 2016)

Working in Dundee for a few days Early Oct and was thinking of getting a few games while I'm there, one of which will be the Jubilee.

Anyone else interested?

probably 1st or 2nd Sunday of Oct


----------



## CliveW (Sep 5, 2016)

I'll be in Turkey then. Pity it's not a couple of weeks later as it will be the shoulder season, Â£53 instead of Â£75.

https://www.standrews.com/play/green-fees


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 5, 2016)

CliveW said:



			I'll be in Turkey then. Pity it's not a couple of weeks later as it will be the shoulder season, Â£53 instead of Â£75.

https://www.standrews.com/play/green-fees

Click to expand...

its no issue to leave it a bit later if we can get it Â£20 cheaper Clive. I can pick and chose when i go to Dundee.


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 5, 2016)

Yes but date depending as I can't do the 22nd/23rd.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 5, 2016)

Would need a confirmed date before I can commit to this but will keep an eye on the thread.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 5, 2016)

Interested depending on date.


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 5, 2016)

October's sign to be a bit frantic at work else would have loved to have come up.

2nd Oct might just be doable, anything else I've no chance


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 6, 2016)

It will either be 23rd or 30th that way we get it cheaper


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 6, 2016)

If it's just a fourball interested - don't worry about the price.


----------



## Val (Sep 6, 2016)

Watching with interested, can do both 23rd and 30th. Might bring my lad along too.


----------



## Val (Sep 6, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			If it's just a fourball interested - don't worry about the price. 

Click to expand...

I can bring 3 up any time you fancy :rofl:


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 6, 2016)

Val said:



			I can bring 3 up any time you fancy :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

hey, bugger off... I'm first dibs on that


----------



## ger147 (Sep 6, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			It will either be 23rd or 30th that way we get it cheaper
		
Click to expand...

Guessing that's October? I can do either of those days.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 6, 2016)

ger147 said:



			Guessing that's October? I can do either of those days.
		
Click to expand...

yes its  October


----------



## ger147 (Sep 6, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			yes its  October
		
Click to expand...

Cool, count me in.


----------



## Jungle (Sep 6, 2016)

Would prefer the 30th but could swing either.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 9, 2016)

How about we go for the 30th?

Jim are you around the 30th, if so could you book a time?


----------



## ger147 (Sep 9, 2016)

30th is good for me, I'm in.


----------



## HowlingGale (Sep 9, 2016)

Good luck finding a tee time on the 30th. I'm heading up with some friends on the 29th to play Crail then having to play fairmont on the Sunday. Only the castle course left and thats over Â£80 a skull. I'm twitchy paying Â£60 to play fairmont. Unless you know a sneaky way to book? ðŸ˜‹


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 9, 2016)

HowlingGale said:



			Good luck finding a tee time on the 30th. I'm heading up with some friends on the 29th to play Crail then having to play fairmont on the Sunday. Only the castle course left and thats over Â£80 a skull. I'm twitchy paying Â£60 to play fairmont. Unless you know a sneaky way to book? ðŸ˜‹
		
Click to expand...

TBH, you would have to pay me Â£60 to play the Fairmont


----------



## stevek1969 (Sep 9, 2016)

HowlingGale said:



			Good luck finding a tee time on the 30th. I'm heading up with some friends on the 29th to play Crail then having to play fairmont on the Sunday. Only the castle course left and thats over Â£80 a skull. I'm twitchy paying Â£60 to play fairmont. Unless you know a sneaky way to book? ï˜‹
		
Click to expand...

Teetimes.co.uk you should get it for about Â£30-40 on there.


----------



## HowlingGale (Sep 9, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			TBH, you would have to pay me Â£60 to play the Fairmont
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜› good point. It's not that bad though. I've seen worse. Not sure if it's worth Â£60. 

Did a bit of digging (scrolled down on the web page) and found out that the links only advertise some tee times online. There may be some more available than I first thought. Pays to read thoroughly...


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 9, 2016)

Can do Patrick. I'm currently away on travels but will be back on Wednesday so will have a chat with reservations to find out our options.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 9, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			Can do Patrick. I'm currently away on travels but will be back on Wednesday so will have a chat with reservations to find out our options.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, Jim.

away myself until next Thursday, down there playing; Downfield, Panmure, Monifieth and Londin.  plus we might stop on the way back to play the wee course at Blairgowrie ....


----------



## stevek1969 (Sep 9, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			Cheers, Jim.

away myself until next Thursday, down there playing; Downfield, Panmure, Monifieth and Londin.  plus we might stop on the way back to play the wee course at Blairgowrie ....
		
Click to expand...

Panmure and Monifieth are in great condition just now Patrick ,played Panmure last week


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 9, 2016)

stevek1969 said:



			Panmure and Monifieth are in great condition just now Patrick ,played Panmure last week
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to it Steve, never played Panmure before


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 10, 2016)

If its confirmed the 30th and there's space then I good for that.


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 14, 2016)

Bad news - no advanced group bookings available on the 30th October.

Good news - I have a single tee-time at 9:28 on Sunday 30th but that obviously limits the group to me and 3 guests. I think the fairest thing I can do now is draw up a group based on initial interest in the thread and put a reserve list in place.

In:
patricks148
CliveW
Jimaroid
Farneyman

Reserves:
ger147
val

I'm assuming Patrick is in as he kicked all this off. Clive, Fabian - please let me know how you want to proceed.

ger147, Val - Sorry you might miss out but watch this space.


----------



## Val (Sep 14, 2016)

Ok Jim, i'll keep an eye on it


----------



## CliveW (Sep 14, 2016)

Sorry but I'm afraid I can't commit to the 30th, therefore I'll pass.


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 14, 2016)

Thanks Clive, another time. 

In:
patricks148
Jimaroid
Farneyman
ger147

Reserves:
val


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Sep 14, 2016)

I could be up for this if the wife isn't working that day :thup:


----------



## ger147 (Sep 15, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			Thanks Clive, another time. 

In:
patricks148
Jimaroid
Farneyman
ger147

Reserves:
val




Click to expand...

Excellent, date booked in my diary.

Are trolleys still allowed on the course at the end of October?


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 15, 2016)

Yep stiff in for this Jim, Thanks for getting the time.


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 15, 2016)

Cheers guys, just waiting on a reply from Farneyman then.

In:
patricks148
Jimaroid
Farneyman
ger147

Reserves:
val
Lanark Golfer


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 16, 2016)

Excellent stuff Jim. Something to look forward to. Cheers.


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 16, 2016)

Good stuff. A plan may form nearer the day.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 16, 2016)

i can get a half price 4 ball at Panmure if anyone is interested maybe the monday?


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 17, 2016)

Tempted, Patrick, but not sure I can get the time off.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 18, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			Good stuff. A plan may form nearer the day. 

Click to expand...

Hi Ger147....do you like driving 

Reckon it would be worth car share as we are both heading from the same general direction.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 18, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Hi Ger147....do you like driving 

Reckon it would be worth car share as we are both heading from the same general direction.
		
Click to expand...

good idea, pick me up as well&#128514;


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 17, 2016)

Just checking this is still going ahead.

Cheers


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 17, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Just checking this is still going ahead.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, all good. Tee time is 9:28 and I'll be hanging around the Links Clubhouse to get a little bit of breakfast from around 8:30 onwards.

Looking forward to it. :thup:


----------



## richart (Oct 21, 2016)

Played the Jubilee on Tuesday and it was in great condition. :thup: One of my favourite courses, and a must play when in St Andrews.


----------



## ger147 (Oct 24, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			Yep, all good. Tee time is 9:28 and I'll be hanging around the Links Clubhouse to get a little bit of breakfast from around 8:30 onwards.

Looking forward to it. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Might be nearer 9am by the time I get there, early start for me altho not as early as the others.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 24, 2016)

ger147 said:



			Might be nearer 9am by the time I get there, early start for me altho not as early as the others.
		
Click to expand...

what time are you picking me up then??


----------



## ger147 (Oct 24, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			what time are you picking me up then??
		
Click to expand...

I'm walking it. Happy to race you there if you're up for it?


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 24, 2016)

ger147 said:



			I'm walking it. Happy to race you there if you're up for it?
		
Click to expand...

Thats not fair you have a 100 mile head start...


----------



## ger147 (Oct 24, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			Thats not fair you have a 100 mile head start...

Click to expand...

You can join us on the 10th...


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 24, 2016)

ger147 said:



			You can join us on the 10th...
		
Click to expand...

what of December?


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 25, 2016)

Just a heads up, I've had an email from the Links Trust regarding course maintenance. There's a chance that the 4th and 15th *might* be playing short as they're remodelling the ground that separates each fairway. The work is scheduled to finish before the weekend so it will only affect us if they overrun. It shouldn't be anything that causes us a concern.


----------



## richart (Oct 26, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			Just a heads up, I've had an email from the Links Trust regarding course maintenance. There's a chance that the 4th and 15th *might* be playing short as they're remodelling the ground that separates each fairway. The work is scheduled to finish before the weekend so it will only affect us if they overrun. It shouldn't be anything that causes us a concern. 

Click to expand...

 I hit that GUR playing both holes, nice free drop and a couple of pars. Who said the course was tough. I under handicap gross in terrible conditions. Wind was blowing at least 10 miles an hour.


----------



## Val (Oct 26, 2016)

Jim, can you clear your inbox buddy


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 26, 2016)

Gah! Soz, try again


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 26, 2016)

Val's joining us on Sunday now as Farneyman has had to withdraw.

Get well soon, Fabian. Hopefully get you over for a game another time instead.


----------



## Val (Oct 26, 2016)

Gerry, I plan in getting there for food at about 8.30, Im leaving home at 7. If you want picked up let me know, drop me a PM with your address


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 28, 2016)

If any of you guys need any winter balls Ive loads to get rid of.

100 Srixon soft feel
100 Srixon Ad333/Tour/Zstar/ 
 200 +Titleist NXT/ Provs good enough for practice/ DT solo

also Nike mixture about 100 and Calla way mixture also about 100.

can bring with me if any of you 3 are interested.


----------



## ger147 (Oct 28, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			If any of you guys need any winter balls Ive loads to get rid of.

100 Srixon soft feel
100 Srixon Ad333/Tour/Zstar/ 
 200 +Titleist NXT/ Provs good enough for practice/ DT solo

also Nike mixture about 100 and Calla way mixture also about 100.

can bring with me if any of you 3 are interested.
		
Click to expand...

Winter balls???

Nah, brand new premium ball on every hole for me...&#128580;&#128580;


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 28, 2016)

ger147 said:



			Winter balls???

Nah, brand new premium ball on every hole for me...&#128580;&#128580;
		
Click to expand...

I'll put you down for the Pinnacles then:rofl:


----------



## ger147 (Oct 30, 2016)

Thank you very much Jimaroid for the invitation today, and thoroughly decent of you to book fantastic weather for us as well...&#128517;&#128517;

Already looking forward to the next time and in the meantime, you are welcome for a hit at my place any time as are Patrick and Val.


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 30, 2016)

My pleasure, really enjoyed today. Thanks for the good company.


----------



## Val (Oct 30, 2016)

Jim, great day today pal. Thanks for the invite,I thoroughly enjoyed the course and you, Gerry and big Patrick's company.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 31, 2016)

Great Day on the links, great course great company.... shame about the golf

Thanks Jim for the invite a return match is on the cards at Nairn boys...even though its over rated:rofl:


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 31, 2016)

Sorry I missed the craic...hopefully another day :thup:


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 31, 2016)

Will arrange something for the spring, Fabian. End of March or early April time. We need to get a few more meets going next year somehow.


----------

